# To make you smile



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Hope this thread will make you smile. This is my last creation, which is copy of INT Ch., Mult.Ch - Gentle Kiss Adventure (male). Thought will share with you his pictures as he makes me smile and I want to share the smile with all Maltese lovers. Please do not share pictures as I didn't sign them with my name


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It did make me smile!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm confused. Is this a doll you made? Sorry, but I am laughing because this one has a _really_ short nose. Why blue eyes? I'm not criticizing, I want to understand.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> It did make me smile!


aww, thank you so much :wub: That was my goal when I was working on him. I want him to make people smile. Thank you


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*It looked so real at first...LOL... *


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I'm confused. Is this a doll you made? Sorry, but I am laughing because this one has a _really_ short nose. Why blue eyes? I'm not criticizing, I want to understand.


yep it is OOAK (one of a kind)doll, and some where I told that when I make Maltese as a doll it usually with short muzzles  Blue eyes as an artist addition, I could not find realistic dark brown eyes for this one that I would like, I tried some but was not satisfy  Just remember it is artist's creation, where fantasy has freedom 
here is one is different and made from polymer clay


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *It looked so real at first...LOL... *


Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I appreciate that:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I understand. I have seen some Malts with light eyes. Grace has pretty much blue eyes and they are enchanting.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Oh, I understand. I have seen some Malts with light eyes. Grace has pretty much blue eyes and they are enchanting.


thank you :wub: I think you'll like this one , which was made from wool. She looks more like our girls I think


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty! How long have you been making these? Do you keep them for yourself, sell them, or give as gifts? I think my favorite are the ones in your first post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So cute! do you reborn dolls as well?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Pretty! How long have you been making these? Do you keep them for yourself, sell them, or give as gifts? I think my favorite are the ones in your first post.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you :wub: all of them are different, like in life , we all have different look. I could not repeat myself and that is why all my work is OOAK. Thank you so much for good words, they mean so much :wub:
here is few pictures of custom orders, different types of animals 








































In USA I 'm doing since 2007, my works were published in Teddy bear review magazine few times, I got the cover of Pretty Toys "The best of 2011", I was published in many "Pretty Toys" issues, then in yearly catalog "Fairyland" , my monkey were published in BJD magazine as I am very first one who created ball jointed hairy monkeys. Also i was in tv on NTV America channel, and Manhattan cable channel 56. I don't know if I allowed to share my fb page or eBay here , where you can see most of my work :/ I just don't want to against the rules.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> So cute! do you reborn dolls as well?


Thank you :wub: yep, reborn and sculpt my own  I forgot to mention that my work was also published in reborn magazine in April. My monkey was there 
Dylan








Mariana








my own sculpture baby Anna


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I want the first one pictured ?
W
How much do you sell them for?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm confused. Is this a doll you made? Sorry, but I am laughing because this one *has a really short nose.* Why blue eyes? I'm not criticizing, I want to understand.


Lol, ironic isn't it?


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Rin said:


> I want the first one pictured ?
> W
> How much do you sell them for?


I better pm you


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

:biggrin: thanks for the smile!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

cheekyradish said:


> :biggrin: thanks for the smile!!


:wub: thank you


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought it was real tooo!!!! What freaked me out was how in the heck did she train the dog to brush its own hair!! LOL LOL !!!!! your dolls are so cute!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> I thought it was real tooo!!!! *What freaked me out was how in the heck did she train the dog to brush its own hair!*! LOL LOL !!!!! your dolls are so cute!


hahaha, thank you so much for making me laugh in the morning. My dogs think their mom needs help, why is she laughing lol
Thank you so much for good words about my work:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, I thought it was real


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You should post more pics of your work!!! truley life like!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

These are wonderful! You are very artistic. I'd love to see more of your work!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Yeah, I thought it was real


thank you so much:wub:


maltese manica said:


> You should post more pics of your work!!! truley life like!!!


thank you again, that will so many pictures lol


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

These are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

This is my cockatoo 
































Pink Maltese


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my! I totally missed all the other pictures you posted last night. They are awesome. The babies look so real. I also really love the cat. I am impressed!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you so much *MoonDog* and *Maltese Manica*:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Oh my! I totally missed all the other pictures you posted last night. They are awesome. The babies look so real. I also really love the cat. I am impressed!


thank you so much:wub: I do human beings but love and prefer to make any kinds of animals


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Just quick note, all pictures you see I have rights to share, my collectors gave me permission to do so and they sent me their pictures


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

For a quick minute, I thought it was real! I was like, "what??? A maltese with blue eyes?!!!" Fooled me and made me smile!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

This is me (brunette) in time of interview , that was fun day 
































This is Rock Singer and my friend Ellina Graypel








this is tv host and singer Rew Asterics AKA Rew Starr , she is sjhowing her comely she ordered from me
















Oh, this was really rush order but collector is very happy. This couple is adopted by tv news host


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

babycake7 said:


> For a quick minute, I thought it was real! I was like, "what??? A maltese with blue eyes?!!!" Fooled me and made me smile!


thank you sooo much:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I think this post will be last one for now  Now you always can come and see pictures to get smile fro yourself 
I will post here if you'd like my new creations every time I finish them. I can only pray my work can bring smile and positive feelings in to our huge world


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD!!!! I am in love with your creations!!!! BTW you are very pretty!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

:blush:


maltese manica said:


> OMD!!!! I am in love with your creations!!!! BTW you are very pretty!!


:blush::blush:
thank you :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How do you make these creations! You are very talented!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> How do you make these creations! You are very talented!


thank you so much again. I don't know how to explain how I do it, by hands :blush: They all were made with different techniques


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I smiled!! You are so very talented, beautiful work.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow You are Fantastic. What a Gift you Have. I was Blown away. Love each and every one of them.*
*Thank you for sharing these.*
*PM Me a link where I can find you. Or your FaceBook Name So I can Friend you and see lots More. Very Intrested.*
*Iam Nickee Jones On Face Book**


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you very much *Yogi's mom and chichi *:wub:
PS I had malucan cockatoo name chichi


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Here is new baby  Charles is Siamese Cat, he wants to say hello.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

These are adorable. You are so talented.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Cassievt said:


> These are adorable. You are so talented.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you so much :heart:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I received the outfit from Nancy (nwyant1946) and here it is on my creation  hope it will make you smile. Thank you Nancy:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just had a chance to see all your wonderful creations! You're so talented!!:aktion033:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Terry :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I would like to introduce Tiffani , she is already adopted


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

AMAZING WORK!!! WOW~~~~!!!! They look SO real!!! I bought he baby looks really real. I had to look at some of these several times to check that it isn't real. You are SO talented!!!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> AMAZING WORK!!! WOW~~~~!!!! They look SO real!!! I bought he baby looks really real. I had to look at some of these several times to check that it isn't real. You are SO talented!!!


Thank you so much :wub: Did you bought from me?


----------

